# Friendly farmer near to Celtic Manor Resort, Newport



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Anyone know of a friendly farmer who would put up with a motorhomer for a few days. I am working at the Wales Open Golf at Celtic Manor 29/5 to 1/6. I normally stay at a CL near Magor but my brother has recently had major surgery and won't be able to cycle the 6/7 miles to the course. Somewhere closer like Cat's Ash, Langstone, Christchurch, Llanwern.

JR


----------

